# Spider Plants



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

Once again I have to thank everyone who has helped me with my new tank etc, I just have a few more questions. I have a bunch or spider plants around my house right now and they are spawning off babies, to my knowledge these plants can live and root in water and need very little sunlight to survive. I have not used any pesticides or fertilizer on the mother plant so the babys are def. free from any chemicals, are spider plants acceptable to put into a tank?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

if they will live underwater i cant see anyreason they would hurt your tank, but i dont know if they will live underwater, i think they can grow emersed but not fully under.
but im no expert on spiderplants in water, just on window sills


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

i think that they will just float in the water and eventually grow roots, i'm still not sure of what would happen because my piranha enjoys eating differnt life plants in the old tank from time to time, i was just wondering if spider plants are hazardous for a P to eat


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mack said:


> I think most piranhas live to be 20 - 30 years old. The oldest one recorded was a rhombeus, it was 28, I think. It died from jumping out of the tank if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I believe pygos start to look mature (chunky) at around 6 inches, which should come after about 6 - 8 months or so.
> 
> ...


i think it would be ok to try, and would look hella cool!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I think I remember hearing that they don't do well at all in aquariums and are one of the plants wallmart will sell as "aquatic" that will just end up dying but I'm not positive on that. The thing is that if they die I doubt they're going to hurt your fish, so if you have babies there's no reason not to give it a shot.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

update, i have 2 baby spyders in the tank right now and they seem to be thriving. roots are starting to grow and it looks really cool.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

I heard that spider plants can live for a couple days to a couple years in an aquarium.

Good luck though.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

James Blake said:


> update, i have 2 baby spyders in the tank right now and they seem to be thriving. roots are starting to grow and it looks really cool.
> [snapback]1050676[/snapback]​


Are they submersed? Or on the surface?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i wanna know too. i gots millions of these


----------

